

Ask HN: Review Bitme.me - rank urls with Bitly - adatta02
http://bitme.me/

======
MicahWedemeyer
It took me a bit to get "bit meme" instead of "bite me -dot- me"

In all brutal honestly, I won't use it (as HN already provides me the list of
links I want to see), and I can't imagine that other people are really
clamoring for yet another way to find cool links, what with digg, reddit,
facebook, twitter, and all the others.

Still, as a fun project or a way to play with the bitly API, then I'd say it
is a job well done :)

------
Barnabas
Nice and snappy. I like that in a web app, so kudos there. Still, YSlow gives
you a C for not gzipping or using a CDN. Personally, I see no real reason not
to use something like Google's AJAX library hosting
(<http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlibs/>) for your JQuery stuff, unless it's
super custom.

Not clear on the significance of the numbers next to each link. Is this clicks
in a certain time frame or ever? It will take repeated visits to see how often
items get off the front page, so too soon to tell how fresh everything will
be.

I think this is a useful idea because with all the RSS noise, it's nice to
know what's getting attention. I doubt that a one-size all list of sites will
continue to serve a wider audience though, like some kind of Techmeme. What
about letting me give you my OPML and you weed out what is most interesting
according to bit.ly? What about weighting clicks for domains based on their
overall traffic to avoid the Mashable effect?

So, keep it up. Nice work!

------
bravura
This would be useful if there were an API, that let people suck down that
aggregated data and remix it.

~~~
adatta02
what sort of data would you want access to? the urls discovered by topic or
more like the clicks/url (since thats available from Bitly)

------
adam-_-
So much mashable!

